# Problema con banco mediolanum



## BlackMember (10 Sep 2015)

Buenas, soy nuevo por aquí, y escribo mi primer mensaje muy preocupado, de verdad necesito ayuda. 

En primer lugar, no tengo ni idea de economía. Me convencieron en banco mediolanum a principios de enero, para contratar un PIAS. Lo contrate porque mi asesor es un amigo mio de toda la vida, y me lo recomendó, ya se que se llevan comisiones, pero yo solo quería un plan para ahorrar para el futuro y tenía buena pinta. El problema es que tras estos meses, no solo no he ahorrado, si no que he perdido dinero. Con tan solo 400 euros en el plan, ya he perdido 40 (más los 480 euros de comisión inicial), y estoy preocupado de que esto siga así, y más que un ahorro para el futuro, sea un timo.

He estado mirando las condiciones para rescindir el contrato, y la verdad que no entiendo nada. Entre otras cosas pone que, "solo se puede rescindir unilateralmente si estoy en desacuerdo con el aumento de la comisión de gestión de las cestas de inversión que viniera siendo aplicada por la Entidad Aseguradora". En cualquier caso, supongo que lo he puesto al comienzo si lo rescindo, ya lo he perdido. Aunque quizas mejor perder 500 euros ahora, que seguir perdiendo a lo largo de los años. 

¿Alguna idea? Sí, ya se que soy idiota por confiar en nadie, a partir de ahora me andaré con más ojo y no confiaré ni en mi sombra, no entreís para reiros de mi por favor.


----------



## Viricida (10 Sep 2015)

Sería ideal que escanearas y colgaras el contrato, quitando los datos personales.


----------



## nominefi (10 Sep 2015)

no se si lo entiendo bien,pero para invertir 400€ te cobran una comisión de 480?,joder, si es asi ya de mano no parece interesante


----------



## atpc (10 Sep 2015)

BlackMember dijo:


> Buenas, soy nuevo por aquí, y escribo mi primer mensaje muy preocupado, de verdad necesito ayuda.
> 
> En primer lugar, no tengo ni idea de economía. Me convencieron en banco mediolanum a principios de enero, para contratar un PIAS. Lo contrate porque mi asesor es un amigo mio de toda la vida, y me lo recomendó, ya se que se llevan comisiones, pero yo solo quería un plan para ahorrar para el futuro y tenía buena pinta. El problema es que tras estos meses, no solo no he ahorrado, si no que he perdido dinero. Con tan solo 400 euros en el plan, ya he perdido 40 (más los 480 euros de comisión inicial), y estoy preocupado de que esto siga así, y más que un ahorro para el futuro, sea un timo.
> 
> ...



Varias cositas:
1. Cuando vayas a un banco, no es para que te aconsejen... es para contratar el producto que TU previamente has elegido.
2. Si no comprendes un producto... no lo compres.... es bien sencillo.
3. "Conozco al chico...", "el asesor es un amigo de toda la vida...." ..... EL BANCO NO ES TU AMIGO!!!! Joder meteros eso en la puta cabeza pero YA!!!


----------



## tucapital.es (10 Sep 2015)

Ni tu amigo, ni tu asesor, ni nada de nada. Es un comercial y quiere venderte lo que a él más le beneficia. Si sus intereses coinciden con los tuyos es pura coincidencia.

Salu2.


----------



## BlackMember (10 Sep 2015)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Sería ideal que escanearas y colgaras el contrato, quitando los datos personales.





nominefi dijo:


> no se si lo entiendo bien,pero para invertir 400€ te cobran una comisión de 480?,joder, si es asi ya de mano no parece interesante



Ahora no tengo escaner, en cuanto disponga de uno lo subo. Básicamente es un PIAS, de renta variable II del banco mediolanum. Inviertes 600 euros iniciales, 480 de comisión y 120 de primera prima. A partir de ahí, vas haciendo aportaciones periódiocas. Como ya han pasado 8 meses, tengo unos 400 euros aportados, pero en lugar de darme rentabilidad he perdido unos 40 euros.

A partir de los 3 meses hay posibilidad de rescate sin comisiones, según el contrato. Pero entiendo que los 480 euros iniciales se han perdido. Estos 480 te los van devolviendo poco a poco, cada x años, hasta el vencimiento del contrato (que como es un plan de jubilación es en 42 años). 

Cualquier pregunta, decidme, a la noche intentaré subirlo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Sep 2015)

BlackMember dijo:


> Ahora no tengo escaner, en cuanto disponga de uno lo subo. Básicamente es un PIAS, de renta variable II del banco mediolanum. Inviertes 600 euros iniciales, 480 de comisión y 120 de primera prima. A partir de ahí, vas haciendo aportaciones periódiocas. Como ya han pasado 8 meses, tengo unos 400 euros aportados, pero en lugar de darme rentabilidad he perdido unos 40 euros.
> 
> A partir de los 3 meses hay posibilidad de rescate sin comisiones, según el contrato. Pero entiendo que los 480 euros iniciales se han perdido. Estos 480 te los van devolviendo poco a poco, cada x años, hasta el vencimiento del contrato (que como es un plan de jubilación es en 42 años).
> 
> Cualquier pregunta, decidme, a la noche intentaré subirlo.



obviamente debes rescatarlo y dar por perdidos los 480 euros, de otro modo perderas mucho mas, HASTA EL 40% DE TODO LO QUE HAYAS APORTADO.

planes de pensiones y demas productos de la familia como los PIAS no tienen ningun sentido desde la reforma de IRPF de zapatero en 2007, nadie jamas debe abrir un plan de pensiones, son un timo, tanto el propio plan como su fiscalidad, siguen ahi porque siempre hay tontos que pican, pero es algo que repito, JAMAS SE DEBE ABRIR UN PLAN DE PENSIONES.

edito: el PIAS no tiene la misma fiscalidad de un plan de pensiones pero sigue sin ser interesante.


----------



## BlackMember (10 Sep 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> obviamente debes rescatarlo y dar por perdidos los 480 euros, de otro modo perderas mucho mas, HASTA EL 40% DE TODO LO QUE HAYAS APORTADO.
> 
> planes de pensiones y demas productos de la familia como los PIAS no tienen ningun sentido desde la reforma de IRPF de zapatero en 2007, nadie jamas debe abrir un plan de pensiones, son un timo, tanto el propio plan como su fiscalidad, siguen ahi porque siempre hay tontos que pican, pero es algo que repito, JAMAS SE DEBE ABRIR UN PLAN DE PENSIONES.



Joder, vaya panorama. Alguien más que me anime por favor?

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 12:42 ----------




El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> obviamente debes rescatarlo y dar por perdidos los 480 euros, de otro modo perderas mucho mas, HASTA EL 40% DE TODO LO QUE HAYAS APORTADO.
> 
> planes de pensiones y demas productos de la familia como los PIAS no tienen ningun sentido desde la reforma de IRPF de zapatero en 2007, nadie jamas debe abrir un plan de pensiones, son un timo, tanto el propio plan como su fiscalidad, siguen ahi porque siempre hay tontos que pican, pero es algo que repito, JAMAS SE DEBE ABRIR UN PLAN DE PENSIONES.



No hay más alternativas entonces? He quedado a las 3 con mi consultar de banca. Voy a decirle que lo rescato y me voy de banco. ¿es lo mejor? ¿dar por perdido los 500?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Sep 2015)

BlackMember dijo:


> Joder, vaya panorama. Alguien más que me anime por favor?
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 12:42 ----------
> 
> ...



a ver, he identificado PIAS con plan de pensiones en cuanto a fiscalidad, se me ha ido la mente a los PPA, que esos sí que son igual a los planes de pensiones, en el caso de los PIAS la fiscalidad es mucho mas favorable, y no los inhabilita, mas bien lo contrario, tienen una fiscalidad buena si se cobran como renta vitalicia porque esta exenta.

lo que hace desaconsejable a un PIAS es en lo que invierte, en este caso estas viendo perdidas porque la renta fija como la variable esta como esta, no esta el horno para bollos, la burbuja de deuda puede acabar con los ahorros de mucha gente, a traves de fondos de inversion, palnes de pensiones, seguros de ahorros, PIAS, etc, pero tan poco aconsejable como todos estos otros productos que nombro, no eres el unico que esta viendo perdidas este año, como tú mucha gente que ha suscrito fondos de inversion porque se los han aconsejado en el banco como alternativa a la baja rentabilidad de los depositos, gente que esta perdiendo mucho mas que tú.

otra cosa que los hace desaconsejables es que podrian ningunearte cuando intentes salirte, esto no lo se porque no conozco el producto, pero por ejemplo en el caso de los seguros de ahorro es algo habitual.

yo no actuaria tan rapido, si nos das los detalles del producto te podremos aconsejar mejor.

el PIAS es interesante para estar un minimo de 10 años aportando regularmente e ininterrumpidamente, y luego cobrarlo en forma de renta vitalicia, de este modo la fiscalidad seria 0, esto esta bien, pero yo lo haria con una rentabilidad fija, si esta invertido en renta fija y renta variable no es tan interesante, y no deberia ser asi a largo plazo, pero vamos hacia un mundo muy incierto de burbuja tras burbuja...


----------



## BlackMember (10 Sep 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> a ver, he identificado PIAS con plan de pensiones en cuanto a fiscalidad, se me ha ido la mente a los PPA, que esos sí que son igual a los planes de pensiones, en el caso de los PIAS la fiscalidad es mucho mas favorable, y no los inhabilita, mas bien lo contrario, tienen una fiscalidad buena si se cobran como renta vitalicia porque esta exenta.
> 
> lo que hace desaconsejable a un PIAS es en lo que invierte, en este caso estas viendo perdidas porque la renta fija como la variable esta como esta, no esta el horno para bollos, la burbuja de deuda puede acabar con los ahorros de mucha gente, a traves de fondos de inversion, palnes de pensiones, seguros de ahorros, PIAS, etc, pero tan poco aconsejable como todos estos otros productos que nombro, no eres el unico que esta viendo perdidas este año, como tú mucha gente que ha suscrito fondos de inversion porque se los han aconsejado en el banco como alternativa a la baja rentabilidad de los depositos, gente que esta perdiendo mucho mas que tú.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por responder, porque como se puede notar estoy preocupado.

Pues sí. el producto es a renta variable. Algunos detalles que no entiendo:

Cesta de inversión: cesta renta variable II
Prima inicial neta invertida: 120
Valor liquidativo de la participación: 7,60947
Numero de participaciones asignadas al contrato: 15,76
Bonus de fidelidad acumulado al contrato: 201,6
Bonus de fidelidad al vencimiento del contrato: 4410


----------



## atracurio (10 Sep 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> en el caso de los PIAS la fiscalidad es mucho mas favorable, y no los inhabilita, mas bien lo contrario, tienen una fiscalidad buena si se cobran como renta vitalicia porque esta exenta.





Faltaría más, ya que las aportaciones no desgravan.



Problema: Liquidez. Si necesitas disponer el dinero de golpe el hachazo que te meten es considerable.



Planes de pensiones. Sólo interesantes si ganas más de 60-70K anuales para desgravar, con la esperanza de que el IRPF que pagues cuando te jubiles sea menor que el que te tocaría pagar ahora mismo sin hacer esas aportaciones.



PIAS. No les veo ninguna ventaja. Ni por rentabilidad ni por fiscalidad ni por liquidez. Y con mediolanum menos (bien conocidos por atracar a comisiones).

Si es poca cantidad, en forma de renta vitalicia no vas a tener ni para pagarte el tabaco.

Para eso ahorras en otras cosas.



Para aprender: perder.



P.D.: Tu asesor, "amigo de toda la vida", trabaja a comisión y le interesa tener una cartera de pringados entrampados a largo plazo. Iguales que los vendedores de seguros. Estos asesores suelen meter productos de estos (o los que le diga el banco) a familiares y amigos. Te la han colado.


----------



## BlackMember (10 Sep 2015)

atracurio dijo:


> Faltaría más, ya que las aportaciones no desgravan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por responder. Así que lo mejor es intentar deshacerme de esto verdad? 

Más que pringados, se aprovechan de gente que no tenemos ni idea de esto, lo cual no quiere decir que no sepamos de otras cosas. No todos podemos saber de todo, y sí, este tio es un hijo de puta.


----------



## atracurio (10 Sep 2015)

BlackMember dijo:


> Gracias por responder. Así que lo mejor es intentar deshacerme de esto verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No hace falta saber de todo. Hoy en día hay información por doquier.



Al banco tienes que buscarlo tú para el producto que quieras y conozcas. Si es el banco quien te busca a ti, HUYE. Sólo eso te tiene que hacer saltar todas las alarmas. DESCONFÍA SIEMPRE. Si fuera algo bueno invertirían ellos en vez de dártelo a ti, ¿no?



Nunca firmes nada en caliente. Te engatusan, te dan papeles e intentan que firmes en ese mismo instante. Intentarán por todos los medios que lo hagas allí mismo ya que es cuando menos información tienes. A eso me refería con pringados. Abusan de esa condición de familiar o amigo.



Llegados a ese punto, le dices que no. Que te dejen el contrato y que lo leerás y meditarás en casa tranquilamente. No se trata sólo de pensar, sino de hacer cuatro cuentas, aunque sea algo aproximado. Total, para una inversión a largo plazo no te va de un día ni de una semana, ¿verdad?



Una vez en casa, con el contrato en la mano e internet mediante investigas y te informas.



Lo que te dirán: que metas dinero siempre, baje o suba la bolsa. Que la economía son ciclos y bla, bla, bla (guión comecocos aprendido). Te enseñarán cuentas con rentabilidades increíbles. Que si rentabilidades de dos dígitos. Que si a largo plazo siempre se gana, etc, etc.



Ellos siempre van a ganar porque se llevan comisiones de cada aporte. Ganes o pierdas dinero.



Mira bien el contrato y haz cuentas. Igual te interesa mantenerlo y no aportar nada.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 15:33 ----------




BlackMember dijo:


> Prima inicial neta invertida: 120
> 
> 
> Valor liquidativo de la participación: 7,60947
> ...






Estás inviertiendo en un fondo.

120 € entre 7,609 cada participación (como si fueran acciones) = 15.76 participaciones.



Si el valor de fondo baja a digamos 7€, tendrías 15.76 x 7 = 110.32 €. 



El numero de participaciones es la cantidad de "acciones" que tienes.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 15:41 ----------

Lo básico que tienes que saber:

1. Que estás invirtiendo en un fondo y que, como las acciones, el valor del fondo puede bajar o subir.

2. Que no puedes disponer de todo tu dinero cuando quieras sin que te peguen un sablazo. En cierto modo tienes el dinero secuestrado.

3. Que fiscalmente sólo vale la pena si es en forma de renta vitalicia.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Sep 2015)

atracurio dijo:


> Faltaría más, ya que las aportaciones no desgravan.
> 
> 
> 
> Problema: Liquidez. Si necesitas disponer el dinero de golpe el hachazo que te meten es considerable.



sí, pero menos que si fuera un plan de pensiones, que trata las aportaciones como si fuesen plusvalias y encima te la mete como rentas del trabajo, con un tipo maximo de algo mas de un 40%, ahi sí que la cagas.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 16:29 ----------




atracurio dijo:


> Planes de pensiones. Sólo interesantes si ganas más de 60-70K anuales para desgravar, con la esperanza de que el IRPF que pagues cuando te jubiles sea menor que el que te tocaría pagar ahora mismo sin hacer esas aportaciones.



eso no ocurrira nunca a menos que lo cobres como renta vitalicia y si entonces el tipo impositivo es menor, nadie deberia abrir ni aportar a un plan de pensiones desde 2007.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 16:31 ----------




atracurio dijo:


> PIAS. No les veo ninguna ventaja. Ni por rentabilidad ni por fiscalidad ni por liquidez. Y con mediolanum menos (bien conocidos por atracar a comisiones).
> 
> Si es poca cantidad, en forma de renta vitalicia no vas a tener ni para pagarte el tabaco.



por fiscalidad sí le veo ventaja, es como si nunca pagaras impuestos por ese ahorro, otra cosa es que compense la iliquidez y la rentabilidad, que creo que no.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 16:33 ----------




atracurio dijo:


> No hace falta saber de todo. Hoy en día hay información por doquier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo diria que antes de ir al banco tienes que ir ya con informacion de lo que vas buscando, luego lo que te ofrezcan llevartelo a casa y estudiarlo, y preguntar e foros, aqui por ejemplo, y mejor aun en rankia.

sí, es posible que lo mejor sea dejarlo ahi sin volver a aportar nada y asi quiza recuperar algun dia los 480 euros, pero habria que leer el contrato.


----------



## pamarvilla (10 Sep 2015)

Pues tengo contratado el PIAS. Es una especie de seguro de vida que me parece una opción bastante interesante a largo plazo por su rentabilidad. Eso sí, en los 4 primeros años se reflejan pérdidas algo de lo que fui advertido. A partir del cuarto año de fidelización al producto y durante el tiempo posterior que se tenga contratado (al menos 10 años para una rentabilidad interesante) sí que se va viendo mes a mes un saldo positivo por encima de lo depositado hasta la fecha.

Y sí, a mí también me pilló un amiguete :o que me introdujo en Banco Mediolanum y para nada estoy arrepentido de haber dado ese paso, y menos tras la experiencia por diversos bancos tradicionales... Me siento perfectamente tratado y atendido. Ojalá hubiese topado antes con esta rareza.

Sobre el PIAS fui advertido punto por punto del producto :no: y el amiguete (asesor financiero de BM) no me urgió a firmar nada sin antes consultarle cualquier duda. Le tengo como asesor financiero gratuito casi las 24 horas del día (cada cliente de BM tiene asignado uno), tengo además un número gratuito de atención al cliente. Y me va de PM en todos los sentidos. Todo por tener mi nómina en una cuenta corriente, aparte lo del PIAS.

Ni aconsejo ni desaconsejo ser cliente de BM, cada cual pone su confianza donde le parece. Por mi experiencia en BM, este banquito no se parece en nada al golferío dominante en otras entidades de mucho más renombre. 

En todo caso busque, compare ienso: y si encuentra algo mejor... pues ya sabe.


----------



## atracurio (10 Sep 2015)

Ya, pero rescatar el PIAS en forma de renta vitalicia también paga impuestos. Más cuanto más joven se perciba.



Yo lo veo como un "plan de pensiones para pobres" más que como un colchón de ahorros para imprevistos.



El plan de pensiones sólo es interesante si ganas una burrada y consecuentemente te retienen un 37, un 40 por ciento o incluso más.



Teniendo en cuenta que el día de mañana es más que probable que las pensiones sean de miseria y el tipo impositivo de la pensión que se perciba sea menor que el que se paga con una burrada de sueldo.



Si no tienes tipos impositivos muy altos no vale la pena.



Aunque sigo pensando que lo mejor es gestionarse uno mismo los ahorros. Sobre todo por el tema de liquidez. En 20-30 años pueden cambiar (y cambiarán) mucho las condiciones fiscales, sociales y laborales de modo que nunca se sabe cuando uno puede necesitar liquidez.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 17:33 ----------




El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> sí, pero menos que si fuera un plan de pensiones, que trata las aportaciones como si fuesen plusvalias y encima te la mete como rentas del trabajo, con un tipo maximo de algo mas de un 40%, ahi sí que la cagas..







Ya, pero esas aportaciones te las has desgravado previamente. Por eso interesa sólo si te retienen burradas. Para que se lo lleve el viento, lo metes en el plan y te lo desgravas. Si quieren impuestos, ya los verán en el 2050.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Sep 2015)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Pues tengo contratado el PIAS. Es una especie de seguro de vida que me parece una opción bastante interesante a largo plazo por su rentabilidad. Eso sí, en los 4 primeros años se reflejan pérdidas algo de lo que fui advertido. A partir del cuarto año de fidelización al producto y durante el tiempo posterior que se tenga contratado (al menos 10 años para una rentabilidad interesante) sí que se va viendo mes a mes un saldo positivo por encima de lo depositado hasta la fecha.
> 
> Y sí, a mí también me pilló un amiguete :o que me introdujo en Banco Mediolanum y para nada estoy arrepentido de haber dado ese paso, y menos tras la experiencia por diversos bancos tradicionales... Me siento perfectamente tratado y atendido. Ojalá hubiese topado antes con esta rareza.
> 
> ...



a ver, el que pierdan los primeros años no es por la mecanica del PIAS, es un modo de curarse en salud de quien te lo vende, porque al invertir en renta fija y variable no tienes asegurado nada, solo estadisticamente a la larga puedes esperar algo, y ahora ni eso porque todas las estadisticas se estan rompiendo con este mundo cada vez mas corrupto...

nadie ha puesto en entredicho a BM, no olvidamos que es un banco muy solido y que garantizo al 100% los fondos de lehman cuando cayo si se contrataron a traves de BM, el unico banco que lo hizo, pero lo que es cuestionable es su politica de venta de productos a traves de sus agentes...


----------

